# My cockapoo is greedy



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Izzie is constantly wanting food she whimpers a lot and is always begging does anybody else have a very greedy poo xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I did have until he turned 6 my months old ( which was last week) but now he has gone off his food, he picks at it a little, the only thing that he enjoys now are his treats and his chicken wings xx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I have got one. She eats her food in seconds then goes round the floor to see what else she can find. I've increased the amount she has but she is still the same, at least I don't need to sweep up


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

See other post on BH ... not sure if I am over feeding or underfeeding Mollie .. some days she eats it all, then leaves lot, then keeps looking at her bowl and whinning!
Lots of poops at night too - last feed about 6pm. Bed at 9pm - 6am. At least 2 during this time? Is this because she is being over fed?


----------



## michelle011 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bailey is soooo greedy he practically inhales his dinner and is always on the lookout for more!!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a very greedy cockapoo. He eats his food in what seems like seconds and then goes looking for more. Always eyeing up the cats food too, which is on the other side of a baby gate.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca is constantly begging if she hears the fridge door she shoots in and sits with her paw ready to give!! Her treat stance
She wolves her food so quickly too and does a twirl round before I put it down like she's never been fed
I have stopped worrying now as she is healthy and I think she is getting the right amount
But it is a worry
I think a good test is a large bone; she'll go back to that so I figure if she was starving she'd eat the whole thing in one go
Not sure if my rational will win any prizes tho lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If you have a greedy poo and are feeding kibble, get a treat ball to feed them from. It will keep them occupied and make sure they take their time over eating.
Sometimes having them work for their food rather than bolting it down quickly will make them more satisfied.


----------

